# Beautiful voice - 432Hz content!



## dr_kotasz (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,

this is a little cover, made by my girlfriend.
She is the singer of my band. She did this cover to try, how to sing in this 432Hz A tuning we plan to try.

Her notes:
"This is my first cover using 432 Hz tuning. Not an easy but interesting experiment!  Making karaoke by midi and VSTi, -32 cent by ASD, recording and effecting voice by TC-helicon VoiceLive Touch. Pictures by me years ago (Hungary). Feel the Path of the Wind! "


----------



## Albionic (Apr 18, 2013)

lovely voice but i think we need some pics


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 18, 2013)

Very Nice, all around.

I had a friend/co-worker years ago that was from Budapest.


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Very Nice, all around.
> 
> I had a friend/co-worker years ago that was from Budapest.



He has friends!  

He will lead us!


----------



## dr_kotasz (Apr 18, 2013)

Albionic said:


> lovely voice but i think we need some pics





Ok, well, here she is. "My precious"


----------



## dr_kotasz (Apr 18, 2013)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Very Nice, all around.
> 
> I had a friend/co-worker years ago that was from Budapest.




I laugh if I knew him/her. 
Name?


----------



## Albionic (Apr 19, 2013)

nice


----------

